# a i5 2500k build



## add123 (Dec 20, 2010)

This summer, I'm building my FIRST build. It is a Intel i5 build, which I will be building in the next 1 month or so. I'm trying to make everything as cheap as possible but at the same time keeping quality and performance. 
I have completed my part lists, please tell me what I should change



> CPU- *Intel i5 2500k* - Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K
> RAM- *Patriot G2 (2x2) 1600* - Newegg.com - Patriot Gamer 2 Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model PGD34G1600ELK
> HDD - *Samsung Spinpoint F3* - Newegg.com - SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
> PSU - *Antec EarthWatts 650w* Newegg.com - Antec EarthWatts EA650 650W Continuous Power ATX12V Ver.2.2 / EPS12V version 2.91 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC "compatible with Core i7/Core i5" Power Supply (remember I'm not ordering at this moment)
> ...


If your notice, there is no GPU, because I already have one, which is a GTX 460. It's obvious, I will be using this PC for gaming, and video/photoshop stuff. Any comments, and opinions will be great.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

ANtec dont make the best power supplies anymore and they have had reliabilty problems you should go for a quality psu made by seasonic. Which are:- seasonic, corsair and XFX you should also go for 700w atleast.


----------



## add123 (Dec 20, 2010)

I will change the PSU, most likely to a Corsair 650w, but I will not bump it up to a 700w. As 650w is already enough, I will not overclock hard, moderately on the CPU and maybe GPU. Any other comments on the rest of the parts?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

its upto you but if you dont go for atleast 700w you will not be able upgrade anything inside the pc.

Buyiing a psu isn't about giving your system just enough power its about giving your system room to breath, account for voltage spikes (which is a natural part of electricity), brownouts, power failures etc etc.

Now you said your not gonna overclock much, when you see how the 2500 overclocks you will want to push it as far as you can. I overclocked one of those to 4.7GHz the other week now I had a corsair 750TX in the system so it would handle all the voltage changes I made but like I said its upto you.


----------



## add123 (Dec 20, 2010)

there probably won't be much upgrading, other than maybe a better CPU cooler, if I require more overclocking. This system I am hoping will last me a 3-4 years, while just upgrading the GPU if necessary.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would suggest a better Mobo & RAM.
MSI are OK but not top quality but not as good as Asus & Gigabyte.
G.Skill-Mushkin-Corsair for the RAM.


----------



## add123 (Dec 20, 2010)

For the MOBO: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD3-B3 LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
RAM: Newegg.com - CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model TW3X4G1333C9A G


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That should work. Add a good quality 650W minimum PSU and you should be good to go.


----------



## add123 (Dec 20, 2010)

Honestly feeling a bit bad on the motherboard, the amount of bad reviews really upsets me. But I really shouldn't base off of that should I?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No you should not. If you're referring to Newegg reviews take a close look at the "claimed" Tech Level. The review usually contradicts that claim. :smile:
Many of the other builders on this forum use Gigabyte Mobo's and I'm certain they would not recommend them if there were any issues.


----------



## add123 (Dec 20, 2010)

OK, 1 more thing, should I'm purchasing Windows 7 for 110$.. is there any other way I can get Windows 7?


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Just quickly, I would reccomend a Western Digital Caviar Black HDD, Samsungs in my experience are not as reliable - I had two and they both broke after just 9 months.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

add123 said:


> OK, 1 more thing, should I'm purchasing Windows 7 for 110$.. is there any other way I can get Windows 7?


you may be able to get an OEM version for a bit cheaper from somewhere else.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

7 Home Premium OEM 32 & 64 Bit are available on Newegg for $100.


----------



## add123 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ah yes, that is what I meant.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

add123 said:


> OK, 1 more thing, should I'm purchasing Windows 7 for 110$.. is there any other way I can get Windows 7?


Is there a college nearby, or are you a student? If so, hit up a college bookstore, or if you kiss some people's feet [sarcasm], you can get an MSDNAA account.

Just throwing it out there.


----------



## add123 (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry for the huge bump... was quite busy for a couple weeks, but now I settled down and continuing with my build. 
Anyways the parts are -
Newegg.com - Once You Know, You Newegg
CPU + MOBO- Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!

Ignore, the surge protector, and the cable ties. Altogether it costs $763.92 + tax and only $6 shipping for the case. 

How does it look this time? Ordering it likely monday of next week.

EDIT: For those who is just reading this post, I already have a GPU which is a GTX 460. 
Oh, I should have asked..... is the Z68 MB worth it over P67? I won't be using SSD until it's cheaper.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

looks ok


----------

